# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Gỏi đu đủ Thái lan lạ mà quen

## thuyhy_87

Nổi danh bởi sự hòa trộn tinh tế của thảo dược, gia vị và thực phẩm tươi sống, phong cách ẩm thực Thái Lan đã góp thêm nhiều hương vị thơm ngon, độc đáo cho bếp ăn châu Á, nơi quê hương của những món ngon...

Ở Thái Lan, mỗi miền có một cách ăn và chế biến món ăn riêng. Nhiều món ăn của miền Đông Bắc Thái Lan thể hiện những ảnh hưởng của nước láng giềng Lào. Theo đó, xôi là món ăn chính, thường được ăn cùng với thịt, tiết lợn, cá nướng, gà nướng... và kết hợp với món Olive Spicy Som Tam Salad - gỏi sôm tằm, hay còn gọi là Thai papaya Salad with Salted Crabs - gỏi đu đủ ba khía Thái Lan. Đây là một món ăn có cách chế biến cực kỳ đơn giản, nhưng cũng cực kỳ phức tạp. Bởi sôm tằm chẳng qua là một món ăn pha trộn giữa gỏi đu đủ, tôm khô, ba khía và xôi nếp được nấu trong ống tre. Vị bùi của xôi nếp và tôm khô rất hảo với các thứ gia vị đi kèm, tạo cho món ăn này sự hấp dẫn không chỉ ở mùi vị mà còn ở màu sắc và cách trang trí. Nhìn qua rất giống với nộm đu đủ của người Việt, nguyên vật liệu dễ tìm, công thức chế biến lại đơn giản... Nhưng khi bắt tay vào thực hiện thì thật khó có thể "bắt chước" được chính xác hương vị Sôm Tằm của người Thái. 

Hỏi ra mới bí quyết ở chỗ món gỏi của người Việt thường được làm từ sợi đu đủ bào, sau đó xắt sợi. Ngược lại, loại gỏi Thái phải gọt vỏ bằm bằng dao theo chiều dọc rồi mới xắt sợi nên sợi đu đủ vẫn giữ được độ giòn rộm, cắn vào nghe sừng sựt nơi đầu lưỡi. Thêm nữa, trong thành phần vật liệu chế biến Sôm Tằm của người Việt chỉ có đu đủ xanh tươi, tỏi, ớt, chanh, đường, bột ngọt, tép mỡ loại da dòn không muối, tép khô còn vỏ, mắm nêm, cà chua nhỏ, bắp cải. Trong khi Sôm Tằm của người Thái còn có nước sốt cá, dưa chuột xắt lát, ớt khô Thái, rau húng quế Thái, nước chanh quả... 


Để thực hiện món Sôm Tằm, trước tiên người ta phải giã nát tỏi và ớt trong cối đá, cho tép khô còn vỏ, tép mỡ, kế đến cho vào hai nắm tay sợi đu đủ, cà chua xắt múi, vắt chanh vào lấy nước rồi để luôn vỏ vào cối làm mùi vị cho gỏi, khi ăn mới lấy ra. Sau đó cho mắm nêm vào, dùng vừa giã vừa trộn để đều nhưng không nát. Cà chua chỉ giã cho bẹp, không giã bấy. Bắp cải sống xắt ra thành hình tam giác đường kính cỡ 2 lóng tay, để gỏi ra đĩa lớn xắp ra bên cạnh hay trình bày chung quanh những miếng bắp cải. Khi ăn, dùng miếng bắp cải mà xúc gỏi, như ta xúc bánh tráng. Ai ăn lần đầu cũng thấy lạ miệng với mùi vị của món ăn Thái, nhưng khi đã "nếm" đến lần thứ hai rồi thì... nhất định phải thưởng thức đến lần thứ ba, thứ tư... Đặc trưng của món Sôm Tằm là chua và cay, thưởng thức rồi nếu thấy thơm ngon, tuyệt hảo, chỉ cần tấm tắc khen "A-ròiđi" là biết ngay "ngon-ngon"!


Bạn có thể tìm thấy món này ở khắp Bangkok nhưng nơi có som tam tuyệt vời nhất là ở Phaholyothin Soi 7, một con đường luôn đông đúc xe bán thức ăn đường phố. Hoặc ghé quán ăn ngoài trời nổi tiếng Foon Talop ở chợ cuối tuần Chatuchak, nơi món salad này được chế biến với plara, một loại nước mắm đậm đặc mà hương vị của nó không dễ gì quên được.


_Sưu tầm_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*[/I][/RIGHT]

----------


## thanhngapt86

Gỏi đu đủ xanh Thái Lan còn có tên gọi là Som Tam. Som Tam được người dân địa phương rất yêu thích nên những quầy bán món này có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy ở khắp các góc phố của Bangkok, đặc biệt là tại Phaholyothin Soi 7 - một con đường đông đúc ở khu phố Soi Ari hay trong khu chợ trời Chatuchak huyên náo. Món gỏi đu đủ này ăn có đủ vị mặn, ngọt, chua và thật cay nhưng cũng thật dễ chịu và nhẹ bụng.

----------


## toidi.net

Mình thích Gỏi - rât tự nhiên và Ngon

----------


## dung89

Quen nhưng chắc vị sẽ khác  :Big Grin:

----------

